# Win&Win winact limbs



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

Looking at purcasing some new lower pound limbs, looking at the winact or everest pro limbs, or hoyt M1 limbs.
What are the winact limbs made of? foam and carbon or maple and carbon?
Are the winacts good medium grade limb for a learning archer? 
Any first hand experiances with the winact limbs?


Thanks for the help and input


Chad


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Coodster said:


> Looking at purcasing some new lower pound limbs, looking at the winact or everest pro limbs, or hoyt M1 limbs.
> What are the winact limbs made of? foam and carbon or maple and carbon?
> Are the winacts good medium grade limb for a learning archer?
> Any first hand experiances with the winact limbs?
> ...


winact were the top of the line WW til they went to the foam jobs. Sold as PSE PRO ELITES too. great limbs -great cost performance ratio-Frangilli and others set multiple world records with these limbs


----------



## bsu_beginner (Feb 14, 2005)

Coodster said:


> Looking at purcasing some new lower pound limbs, looking at the winact or everest pro limbs, or hoyt M1 limbs.
> What are the winact limbs made of? foam and carbon or maple and carbon?
> Are the winacts good medium grade limb for a learning archer?
> Any first hand experiances with the winact limbs?
> ...


Well, I shot with the pro elites for a while. Loved them, would recommend them. M1's are very smooth. Torque? Maybe a little to contend with. I wanna know what you want in a limb. 
1) what poundages are you shooting? Are you planning on upping the pounds as you get stronger? 
2) What is it you want? Technology for the sake of technology? More speed? Less torque? Smoother draw? What is your priority?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Winacts are more than just a medium grade limb. Like the SKY's, Samick Masters and other maple core limbs, they are high quality performance limbs.

However, looking at the W&W website, I believe that the new Winacts may be a foam/carbon limb? Either way, I don't think you can lose with them. The "old" winacts and PSE pro-elites were IMO as capable as any archer using them.

John.


----------



## bsu_beginner (Feb 14, 2005)

limbwalker said:


> Winacts are more than just a medium grade limb. Like the SKY's, Samick Masters and other maple core limbs, they are high quality performance limbs.
> 
> However, looking at the W&W website, I believe that the new Winacts may be a foam/carbon limb? Either way, I don't think you can lose with them. The "old" winacts and PSE pro-elites were IMO as capable as any archer using them.
> 
> John.


You know John. I just got the lancaster catalog (which I might say, props to rob and staff for doing the job they did on it) and the winacts (or shall I say the second generation) are foam. 

I think from looking at their website that the concept behind the winacts is that they come back as one peice in proportion instead of "unwinding" like a lot of recurves do. 

If $$$$$ is a factor then you might wanna go with a sky or a pro elite, because those other foams tend to be more pricy.


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

BSU, I am just starting out and purchased a helix riser and 50# G3s, after some insight and instruction I need to drop down to 38-40# plan to purchase 38#, so after a 500$ mistake I want to go with some limbs that are good in quality foam and carbon preferd but not stuck on it, Fast and smooth, and working on going up in weight after time when form gets better. 

But as John has stated any limb will outperform my ability.

Thanks for the input


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Coodster said:


> BSU, I am just starting out and purchased a helix riser and 50# G3s, after some insight and instruction I need to drop down to 38-40# plan to purchase 38#, so after a 500$ mistake I want to go with some limbs that are good in quality foam and carbon preferd but not stuck on it, Fast and smooth, and working on going up in weight after time when form gets better.
> 
> But as John has stated any limb will outperform my ability.
> 
> Thanks for the input


guys shooting 50 pound in olympic recurve are

1) short draw guys who need the speed

2) as strong as John Magera or Jason McKittrick

and all train like crazy (500-1000 arrows a week easy)

who in God's name suggested that sort of weight to you. I would say the average male senior Fita archer in the usa is using 38-44 pound limbs. at our state shoot, I was pulling 44 and that was probably tops in the field. When I was shooting 48 -49 I usually had one of the fastest bows around (and a blown shoulder partly due to it ). With 42-43 pounds I can easily get 90M with X10 arrows, with aces, you can go down to 37 or so with a 29" draw


----------



## bsu_beginner (Feb 14, 2005)

Coodster said:


> Looking at purcasing some new lower pound limbs, looking at the winact or everest pro limbs, or hoyt M1 limbs.
> What are the winact limbs made of? foam and carbon or maple and carbon?
> Are the winacts good medium grade limb for a learning archer?
> Any first hand experiances with the winact limbs?
> ...


Well it wasn't exactly a $500 "mistake." Who's the say you won't make the weight someday? For all I know, you got them. I will not say anything further about that than you probably do need lesser weight limbs and you would benifit from just putting those 50# limbs in a box and saving them for a later date, don't resell them unless you're absolutely convinced you'll never make 50#. 

I will say from my "winacts" that I couldn't have learned from a better set of limbs. Maple makes them feel great and snappy. The other limbs are great... and I don't have a bad thing to say of them. However, from having spent hours on the range with those "winacts" they are a great limb to learn, very stable and less torque that you would imagine possible. Generous speeds and smoother through the clicker. consistent with very little time to "warm up".


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

thanks for the info guys. My draw is 27.5"

As for the G3s they was sent to DAS and converted to fit my gamemaster.



Chad


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> As for the G3s they was sent to DAS and converted to fit my gamemaster.


I'd say that's as good a place as any for a pair of G3's... 

FYI, I have Winacts on my DAS 

John.


----------

